# Browning Buckmark Holster



## todd1584

Ive been looking for a holster for my browning buckmark camper 5.5 inch barrel online and havent found to many.. anyone have any recommendations? i


----------



## Reliable

I got this one out of Cabela's. It's not fancy and to me seems well suited to the Camper model that I have. It's more of a utility holster than a Bar-B-Que holster.


----------



## VAMarine

todd1584 said:


> Ive been looking for a holster for my browning buckmark camper 5.5 inch barrel online and havent found to many.. anyone have any recommendations? i


I think I have one still, If I can find it you can have it you just have to pay for shipping.










This should fit a 5.5" as long as it's not the full bull barrel. If you're interested send me a PM and I'll start looking for it.


----------



## Steve S

I had one of those a long time ago.


----------



## Seahorse06

VA Marine, this thread seems to have ended without much resolution. Do you still have this holster?


----------



## VAMarine

Seahorse06 said:


> VA Marine, this thread seems to have ended without much resolution. Do you still have this holster?


I do, I received your PM and will be replying shortly.


----------



## dondavis3

VAMarine where did you get that holster?

I'm a lefty.:smt033

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine

dondavis3 said:


> VAMarine where did you get that holster?
> 
> I'm a lefty.:smt033
> 
> :smt1099


I got that on eBay a few years ago, I don't remember the seller. That is a right handed holster that is pictured...


----------



## dondavis3

Yeah, I saw that it was for right handed.

I just liked the look of it - is it a good holster?

Thanks.

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine

dondavis3 said:


> Yeah, I saw that it was for right handed.
> 
> I just liked the look of it - is it a good holster?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> :smt1099


It was OK, the belt slot was probably too large, I never really got to use it as my particular model of Buckmark didn't fit it.


----------



## dondavis3

Wow, problem solved for me :smt023

I got to rummaging around in my old storage box where I keep my old leather goods and found a Bianchi leather holster that I bought years ago for a Ruger Mark II .22 and it fits my new Browning Buckmark perfectly (both were 5 1/2" barrels).










How's that for luck?

I'd completely forgotten about that holster and it's a high quality, Bianchi holster that has given me many good memories walking around and plinking in the wilds.

Big grin on my face now. :smt033

:smt1099


----------

